# Anwaltskammer abgetrennt aus Abmahnung U+C Regensburg / Gewerblich KVR



## Reducal (27 April 2013)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> Wir wurden hier im Forum schon stark belächelt, wegen des Vorgehens ....


Ist mir aber nicht aufgefallen. Einige Leser halten sich nur mehr zurück, was ich an dieser Stelle aber auch nicht nachvollziehen kann - es sei denn, die waren gar nicht betroffen.



Dickerhals schrieb:


> ...bei der Anwaltskammer Anzeige erstatten ...


Die Anwaltskammer nimmt nur Beschwerden entgegen und ein Beschwerdeführer muss keine formalen Abläufe einhalten. Geht aber tatsächlich bei einer Anwaltskammer eine "Anzeige" ein (ist also im Tenor des Sachverhalts ein Tatbestand z. B. nach dem StGB zu erkennen) dann muss das Beschwerdwesen bei der Kammer ausgesetzt und der Vorfall einer Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben werden. Erst mit dem Abschluss eines Strafverfahrens kann dann die Beschwerdebehandlung wieder aufgenommern werden.


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

@Reducal

_"Die Anwaltskammer nimmt nur Beschwerden entgegen und ein Beschwerdeführer muss keine formalen Abläufe einhalten."_

--------------------------------
....sorry, aber Du bist ja irgendwie Jurist. Müsstes normal die Abläufe und Vorschriften kennen.

Siehe Auszug zu Beschwerde Anwaltskammer Link: http://www.rak-berlin.de/site/DE/in...deverfahren/container-beschwerdeverfahren.php





> *Das Beschwerdeverfahren*





> *Erst wenn Gespräche mit der Rechtsanwältin bzw. dem Rechtsanwalt nicht zum Erfolg führen, wenden Sie sich schriftlich und möglichst zeitnah beschwerdeführend an den*
> 
> *Vorstand der Rechtsanwaltskammer Berlin, Littenstr. 9, 10179 Berlin.*
> Die Einlegung der Beschwerde ist für den Beschwerdeführer kostenfrei.
> ...





Demnach gibt es sehr wohl einen Ablauf, wie das zu erfolgen hat.


[Modedit by Hippo: Formatierung gefixed ...  ]


----------



## Dickerhals (27 April 2013)

Oh...Aurum 24.....Danke, aber es hätte kleiner auch gereicht! Dein Zugriff zu den Details ist schneller gewesen!

Lg Dickerhals


----------



## nönönö (27 April 2013)

@ Dickerhals

Ok, Du schreibst von der Anwaltskammer, dahingehend bin ich nicht tätig geworden, weil mir irgendiwe klar ist, dass die ohne strafrechtliches Urtail eh´nicht aktiv werden (können?)


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 April 2013)

Ich bin schon vor Längerem in Zusammenhang mit dem freiherrlichen "Shooting-Star" der Anwaltsbranche der Frage nachgegangen, wie man einem "kriminellen" Schwarzkittel seinen Talar über die Ohren gezogen bekommt. 

Die erste, nicht gerade zufriedenstellende Antwort eines befreundetetn RA's war, dass kein RA die Kammer fürchtet, es sei denn, er hätte willentlich überhöhte Rechnungen gepinselt. 

Ich musste dann schon sehr in die Tiefe des Geschehens eintauchen, zumal die Frage angesichts diverser für die Abofallen tätige Inkassoanwälte inzwischen auf den Plan getreten waren, immer aktueller wurde und Kammerpräsidenten nur mühsam ihre Tränen vor laufender Kamera unterdrücken konnten, als sie auf die tausende von Beschwerden über ihre rufprägenden Kollegen angesprochen wurden.

Nun ja, ich will es kurz machen. In der Tat kann eine Kammer die Zulassung eines Kollegen widerrufen. Es gibt allerdings exakt definierte Voraussetzungen dafür und eine davon besagt, dass nämlicher Anwalt* rechtskräftig strafrechtlich > 12 Monate* *ohne Bewährung* verurteilt worden ist.

Zwar sind Beschwerden über z.B. die *C*ollegen zulässig, aber eben nicht weiter zielführend. Da aber die rechtsmißbräuchliche wettbewerbsrechtliche Abmahnung auch strafrechtliche Relevanz hat, könnte die Frage dereinst tatsächlich für die *Collegen* eine Bedeutung bekommen.


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

@Katze

Dazu eine verbindliche Info aus erster Hand.

Die Kammer wurde tätig, hat allerdings eine Entscheidung darüber, vom strafrechtlichen Verlauf in LA und REG, bis dahin ruhend gestellt. Die Beweise, die wir z.B. vorgelegt hatten, welche Verstöße gegen die BRAO begründeten, können nicht einfach vom Tisch geschoben werden. Andererseits hängt nun wider alles von den Gerichten ab, wie die Sache tatsächlich "endgerichtet" wird.

Meine nicht maßgebende persönliche Meinung ist aber leider die, daß D & Co. nicht verurteilt werden. Ein anders lautendes Urteil, würde mich positiv überraschen. Ich sage nur: Politiker und Anwälte, alles eine Suppe.
Kommt ja auch nicht von Ungefähr. Schließlich sind fast alle "feinen" Politiker, gleichfalls auch Rechtsverdreher.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei aber auch gesagt, es gibt sicher auch Ausnahmen, hinsichtlich der Bewertung von Anwälten. Meine langjährigen Erfahrungen dahingehend, waren diesbezüglich allerdings sämtlichst ungenügend und enttäuschend. Desshalb mache ich auch diese Tätigkeit in meinem Unternehmen seit einiger Zeit selbst, um nur für die "förmlichen" Sachen einen Berufsträger bemühen zu müssen.


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2013)

aurum24 schrieb:


> @Reducal
> 
> ....sorry, aber Du bist ja irgendwie Jurist.


Nein, das bin ich nicht! Ich kenne nur die Verfahrensweise aus dem Fall Vanilla Verlags GmbH und aus dem einer bekannten Münchener Rechtsanwältin, in der kleine Mann aus G. auch involviert war. Bei beiden lief das genauso ab, wie hier.

Wenn sich Anwälte an die Kammer wenden (also nicht Otto Normalos), sieht die Verfahrensweise freilich anders aus.


----------



## Dickerhals (27 April 2013)

Wenn keiner mehr nachbohrt wird da auch nicht gern weitergemacht, ist klar! Ich habe vor kurzen einen Journalisten kennengelernt, der konnte da was erzählen und es gibt Personen, die schon etwas länger wie wir hier hinter diesen Leuten her sind, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich musste mich wundern mit welchem aggressiven Potenzial da zu Tage getreten wird, somit werden sich diese besagten Geschäftsmänner, sowie Kollegen nicht wundern müssen, wenn sie eines Morgens mal ganz unvernünftigen Ärger haben.......denn es gibt keine Ecke mehr, die sie nicht angeschissen hätten!

Lg Dickerhals



Reducal schrieb:


> Nein, das bin ich nicht! Ich kenne nur die Verfahrensweise aus dem Fall Vanilla Verlags GmbH und aus dem einer bekannten Münchener Rechtsanwältin, in der kleine Mann aus G. auch involviert war. Bei beiden lief das genauso ab, wie hier.
> 
> Wenn sich Anwälte an die Kammer wenden (also nicht Otto Normalos), sieht die Verfahrensweise freilich anders aus.


 
Aus welchen Gründen??? Für wen ist die Anwaltskammer, nur für Anwälte untereinander? Wozu ist die Handelskammer usw.?


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2013)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> ... Für wen ist die Anwaltskammer, nur für Anwälte untereinander? ...


Das nicht, aber wenn ein Anwalt einen "C"ollegen hinhängt wirds wahrscheinlich eher ernst genommen als wenn das so ein unwissender popeliger Nichtjurist tut


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nein, das bin ich nicht! Ich kenne nur die Verfahrensweise aus dem Fall Vanilla Verlags GmbH und aus dem einer bekannten Münchener Rechtsanwältin, in der kleine Mann aus G. auch involviert war. Bei beiden lief das genauso ab, wie hier.
> 
> Wenn sich Anwälte an die Kammer wenden (also nicht Otto Normalos), sieht die Verfahrensweise freilich anders aus.


--------------------------

Wieso soll sich ein Anwalt bei der Anwaltskammer, gegen einen anderen Anwalt beschweren.....???? Habe ich noch nie gehabt oder gehört. Meist sind das die zitierten verärgerten OTTO NORMALOS. Nur leider machen das die Meisten falsch. Desshalb auch meine Richtigstellung dazu.

Doch man sollte die NORMALOS insbesondere die Unternehmer nicht unterschätzen. Diese verfügen heutzutage oftmals über das gleiche Wissen (und mehr), wie der gemeine Rechtsverdreher (Fachidioten) und sind noch dazu verbissener. Die Leute wehren sind heute mehr denn je, gegen das System. System = Dazu zähle auch die Rechtsverdreher (siehe mein vorherigen Beitrag, EINE SUPPE)

Kenn jemand das Buch: ER IST WIEDER DA ? Sollte Ihr mal lesen. Wer den tieferen Sinn des Ganzen erkennt, ist sich bewusst, was ich meine.


----------



## Dickerhals (27 April 2013)

*3. Aufgaben*

Die Rechtsanwaltskammern haben gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern sowohl Aufsichts- als auch Dienstleistungsfunktionen. Aufgaben der Rechtsanwaltskammern sind u.a.:

Beratung und Belehrung der Mitglieder über die Berufspflichten.
Vermittlung zwischen den Mitgliedern und ihren Auftraggebern.
*Überwachung der von den Mitgliedern auszuführenden Pflichten.              ...............soviel zum Thema!*
Entscheidung über die Zulassung zur Anwaltschaft sowie die Rücknahme und den Widerruf der Zulassung:Es besteht eine originäre Zuständigkeit der Rechtsanwaltskammern für alle im Zusammenhang mit der Zulassung zur Rechtsanwaltschaft, ihrer Rücknahme und ihrem Widerruf stehenden Aufgaben und Befugnisse einschließlich der Vereidigung neuer Anwälte.
Die Durchführung der Vereidigung neu zugelassener Rechtsanwälte.
Führen des Rechtsanwaltsverzeichnisses:Gemäß § 31 BRAO führen die Rechtsanwaltskammern elektronische Verzeichnisse über die in ihren Bezirken zugelassenen Rechtsanwälte.Zudem wird bei der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer ein Gesamtverzeichnis aller bei den Rechtsanwaltskammern zugelassenen Rechtsanwälte geführt.Unter der Adresse http://www.rechtsanwaltsregister.org wird das Rechtsanwaltsverzeichnis online geführt.
Qualitätssicherung durch die Durchführung von Fortbildungsveranstaltungen.
Zur Geltendmachung von Schadensersatzansprüchen erteilt die Rechtsanwaltskammer auf Antrag Dritten gegenüber Auskunft über den Namen und die Adresse der Berufshaftpflichtversicherung des Rechtsanwalts sowie dessen Versicherungsnummer.


----------



## Dickerhals (27 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber wenn ein Anwalt einen "C"ollegen hinhängt wirds wahrscheinlich eher ernst genommen als wenn das so ein unwissender popeliger Nichtjurist tut


 

Popeliger Nichtjurist und bescheuerter Kunde von eigentlichem " Anwalt!" ...........ich weiß, ich weiß! Es muss Geld kosten, sonst passiert nichts, wo kämen denn dann die Anwälte noch hin!


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

@Hippo

Wieso das denn ? Meinst Du wirklich, wenn sich ein Prokurist an eine öffentliche Stelle wendet, wird er nicht für Voll genommen ?? Haha.

Bitte lese mal den Link, den ich eingefügt hatte zur Anwaltskammer. Die Beschwerdestelle ist dem Anschein nach GERADE für Normalos, auch desshalb weil es KOSTENLOS ist. Wenn ich mir einen Anwalt zur Beschwerde gegen einen Anwalt nehmen muss....das hätten die gerne. Sehr lustig. Nix da.


----------



## Dickerhals (27 April 2013)

aurum24 schrieb:


> --------------------------
> 
> Wieso soll sich ein Anwalt bei der Anwaltskammer, gegen einen anderen Anwalt beschweren.....???? Habe ich noch nie gehabt oder gehört. Meist sind das die zitierten verärgerten OTTO NORMALOS. Nur leider machen das die Meisten falsch. Desshalb auch meine Richtigstellung dazu.
> 
> ...


 

Der Spruch: " Dein Anwalt oder Steuerberater ist nur so gut, so gut Du selber bist!" ...............hat sich noch nicht so rumgesprochen! 

Der Weg zum Sieg soll hier gar nicht genau erläutert werden, damit jeder sein Einkommen behält! " Leben und leben lassen!" gilt nicht in jeder Ebene! Schön zu hören, die Hemmschwelle wird immer weniger!

Lg Dickerhals


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2013)

aurum24 schrieb:


> @Hippo
> 
> Wie so das denn ? Meinst Du wirklich, wenn sich ein Prokurist an eine öffentliche Stelle wendet, wird er nicht für Voll genommen ?? Haha.
> ...


 


Meine Meinung resultiert aus einem Empfinden raus, nicht aus dem Text.
Und vergleich doch einen Prokuristen nicht mit einem Normalo der sich hilfesuchend ohne juristische Erfahrung an die Kammer wendet. Der erste weiß wo er den Hebel ansetzen muß und der zweite hofft auf Gerechtigkeit


----------



## nönönö (27 April 2013)

Am Rande sei darin erinnert, dass wir hier alle (hoffentlich) das selbe Ziele verfolgen....  Und dass sicher auch verschiedene Wege zu eben diesem führen können!


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

Oh Gott, dann man muss man also den Berufsstand bei der Beschwerde mit belegen.....Ne Hippo, Sorry, bin ich anderer Meinung. Wenn eine Beschwerde fachlich, sachlich und formal korrekt ist, wird diese immer für Voll genommen. Dies ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. Ein selbständiger Einzelunternehmer ist auch an sich für Voll zu nehmen. Ebenso ein Einmann GMBH- Geschäftsführer. Völlig Wurscht. Darum ging es auch nicht. Für Wen ist die Kammer wann da ? Dies ist die Frage.

Abgesehen davon reden wir ja von gewerblichen Abmahnungen und damit ist ohnehin alles gesagt. OTTO NORMAL ist das dann ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2013)

Nimm den kleinen Handwerker der zufällig selbständig ist ...
Für wen die Kammer da ist? Zur Abwimmelung derer die sich abwimmeln lassen und notgedrungen das bearbeiten wo sie gezwungenermaßen nicht drumrumkommen.
Zwischen dem was Du Dir erträumst und mit Deinen Kenntnissen auch erreichst und dem Normalo, seis ein Gewerbetreibender oder abhängig Beschäftigter ohne größere Kenntnisse ist in der Praxis eben ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Was Du, ich und viele andere Aktivisten in den einschlägigen Foren erreichen können oder sich ggf NICHT gefallen lassen ist eines, was Kammern u.ä. sich gegenüber nichthartnäckigen Anspruchstellern herausnehmen ist was anderes


----------



## Dickerhals (27 April 2013)

nönönö schrieb:


> Am Rande sei darin erinnert, dass wir hier alle (hoffentlich) das selbe Ziele verfolgen....  Und dass sicher auch verschiedene Wege zu eben diesem führen können!


 
Ach was........na klar verfolgen " Wir " die gleichen Ziele mit Information und nicht mit Verdrehung des Ziels ins " Nichts" ! 

Lg Dickerhals


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

@hippo

...Also ist es NICHT eine Frage des Berufsstandes, wie vorher falsch geschrieben. Das habe ich gemeint. Zielführend ist der Inhalt und die Verbissenheit zum Ziel zu kommen. Ob Jurist oder Nichtjurist, ganz egal.

DAKOR


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2013)

Wieviel bissige Nichtjuristen gibt es und wieviele von denen brauchen die Kammer?
Lassen wir die OT-Debatte - ich denke wir wissen beide wie es zu verstehen ist, drücken es nur unterschiedlich aus


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wieviel bissige Nichtjuristen gibt es und wieviele von denen brauchen die Kammer?
> Lassen wir die OT-Debatte - ich denke wir wissen beide wie es zu verstehen ist, drücken es nur unterschiedlich aus


 
Nein Hippo, das ist wieder die falsche Argumentation. KEINER der Verbissenen BRAUCHT die Kammer. NEIN.

Es ist ein zusätzliches Instrument, Druck und Arbeit auszuüben sowie zu zeigen, eh da ist jemand, der nicht witzelt und sich nicht verarschen lässt....

Druck über die Gerichte + anschließend über derer eigenen Berufsaufsicht. Und wenn es nur dazu dient, DENEN Arbeit in Form von Erklärungen, Rechtfertigungen usw. zu machen. Die selbe scheiß Arbeit, die wir für diese Patienten machen, sollen die Woanders her auch bekommen. DAS IST DAMIT GEMEINT.

Und ich schreibe das, weil ich selber mit Gegenseiten von Abmahnern ein paar Male schon telefonisch gesprochen hatte, um sie aufzufordern, ohne weiteres Geschrei ihren Unsinn binnen 24 Stunden zu widerrufen. So wie es sich unter seriösen Geschäftsleuten eben gehört. Wenn dann eine Gegenpartei, die darüber lachend hinwegarbeiten und auch nach ordentlicher Faxaufforderung eine unberechtigte Abmahnung nicht zurückzieht, machen die UNS (also mir) Arbeit und erhalten sofort im Gegenzug binnen 10 Tagen einen Betrugsanzeige und das volle Programm. Dazu braucht man erstmal KEINEN. Die Gerichte müssen die Anzeigen bei Verdacht bearbeiten.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mit diesen Mist auch selber zu tun hast oder als Unbetroffener schreibst.

So handhabe ich jedenfalls Dies seit einigen Jahren.

Und damit schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2013)

aurum24 schrieb:


> Nein Hippo, das ist wieder die falsche Argumentation. KEINER der Verbissenen BRAUCHT die Kammer. NEIN.


Genau das sagte mein Satz aus...



aurum24 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mit diesen Mist auch selber zu tun hast oder als Unbetroffener schreibst.


Sowohl als auch. Ich trete auch zurück wenn mir einer auf die Füße steigt, ich brauch auch keine Kammer. Und ich bin hier Mod, d.h. nicht persönlich betroffen


----------



## aurum24 (27 April 2013)

Letzter Nachtrag dazu für heute. Wenn wir in diesem Land ein fähigere Regierung hätten, würde es solche Parasiten schon lange nicht mehr geben. Das geht nun schon seit knapp 13 Jahren mit der Abmahnerei. Die mitlesenden Abmahner müssen sich nicht wundern, irgendwann mit Knüppel auf der Birne vor Ihrer Kanzlei aufzuwachen. Es wird irgendwann so weit kommen, da bin ich mir sicher.

Aber da hätten wir wieder das Problem: Wer regiert dieses Land ? Juristen...also EINE SUPPE.

So long.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 April 2013)

(2) Die Zulassung zur Rechtsanwaltschaft ist zu widerrufen,
1. wenn der Rechtsanwalt nach der Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts ein Grundrecht verwirkt hat;
2. wenn der Rechtsanwalt infolge strafgerichtlicher Verurteilung die Fähigkeit zur Bekleidung öffentlicher Ämter verloren hat;

*§ 45
Verlust der Amtsfähigkeit, der Wählbarkeit und des Stimmrechts*

(1) Wer wegen eines Verbrechens zu Freiheitsstrafe von mindestens einem Jahr verurteilt wird, verliert für die Dauer von fünf Jahren die Fähigkeit, öffentliche Ämter zu bekleiden und Rechte aus öffentlichen Wahlen zu erlangen.

Also die Marke gilt es für die *Collegen* zu durchbrechen, damit die zuständige Kammer die anwaltliche Zulassung widerruft. Ich hatte in dem Zusammenhang ein Telefonat mit einem RA Schupp, der durchaus optimistisch war, dass die *Collegen* diese Mindestqualifikation schaffen könnten.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (27 April 2013)

Mir hat mal ein alter Schwarzkittel auf die Frage warum den Stinkefischen so selten der Kittel über die Ohren gezogen wird, gesagt, das läge an der Nazi Historie und der Arisierung der Schwarzkittel-Zunft. Man habe angeblich nach dem Krieg verhindern wollen, dass jemals wieder so leicht Schwarzkittel-Lizenzen so leicht und einfach zu entziehen wären. Seitdem sind die Möglichkeiten des "über die Ohren ziehens" schwerst eingeschränkt worden. Zusätzlich hacken sich ja bekannterweise....etc..

Diese Examinierten sind wie eine Sekte untereinander. Wer wie ich viel Zeit an den Deutschen Landgerichten und ihren Kantinen verbracht hat, weiss was ich meine.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 April 2013)

Genau darauf bin ich auch gestossen, dass mit der Erfahrung des 12-jährigen tausendjährigen Reiches im Nacken, als den jüdischen Kollegen über Nacht die Lizenz und damit die Lebensgrundlage entzogen worden war, der Berufsstand der Schwarzkittel die Meßlatte für den Entzug extrem hoch gesetzt hat. Aus dem Grund ist wohl Deutschland auch zum Paradies für kriminelle Anwälte/Sündipussis und ähnliches Gesocks geworden ist. In anderen Ländern würde sich ein Anwalt das sehr genau überlegen, ob er seine Lizenz riskiert.


----------



## aurum24 (29 April 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Genau darauf bin ich auch gestossen, dass mit der Erfahrung des 12-jährigen tausendjährigen Reiches im Nacken, als den jüdischen Kollegen über Nacht die Lizenz und damit die Lebensgrundlage entzogen worden war, der Berufsstand der Schwarzkittel die Meßlatte für den Entzug extrem hoch gesetzt hat. Aus dem Grund ist wohl Deutschland auch zum Paradies für kriminelle Anwälte/Sündipussis und ähnliches Gesocks geworden ist. In anderen Ländern würde sich ein Anwalt das sehr genau überlegen, ob er *seine Lizenz riskiert*.


 
......UND SEINE GESUNDHEIT.


----------

